# dash work



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

what are ya all doin to the dashs on your cars, im looking at a few friends of mine and i want to show em up. Im building a full digital guage cluster and im looking at the dash and it looks not so good. anywho, saw some pics of dashs and wondering if anyone has ever smoothed over theres and made it glossy, and if you did how is this accomplished. i hate the stock look. just a thought.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

*Dashboards...*

I'm an incredibly cheap SOB, so I replaced the factory face with white and added the aluminum bezel. I really like it. Just make sure you screw up the needles and put the bezel on securely or it'll flop around.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

how glossy do you want it??? what i do on mine is wash it with soap and water, let it dry, and wipe cooking oil afterwards... now i'm working on making a fiberglass dash, but making a mold of the dash is a b*itch...


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

B14Drifter said:


> *how glossy do you want it??? what i do on mine is wash it with soap and water, let it dry, and wipe cooking oil afterwards... now i'm working on making a fiberglass dash, but making a mold of the dash is a b*itch... *


COOKING OIL??? Hmm... I've put armor all on my dash, but cooking oil. Does that "cook" your dash in the summers? Let me know


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

UofLsentra said:


> *COOKING OIL??? Hmm... I've put armor all on my dash, but cooking oil. Does that "cook" your dash in the summers? Let me know *


haha, thats what i was thinking, cooking oil cant be good for the car(especially not on the dash)


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

for a nice glossy dash, do what im in the process of doing, 80 grit on a palm sander to sand off the leather grain, 150 to smooth it alittle and finish gettin rid of that grain, and wet sand 220 for final sanding. then prime, gloss paint, and clearcoat


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

better than paint and clearcoat, get some glossy enamel paint (I believe)


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

get a vinyl prep spray and primer first your paint will adhere much better and less likely to chip off....I recolored my grey interior to gloss black/dark gm blue..and used chrome paint to paint around the guage bezel(it looks like brush aluminum).... :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I got a normal grey cloth interior and a grey dash and trim. How messed up would it look if I painted all the trim (plastic, not the fabric;/ ) black? Anyone done it?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

what i would suggest, and it will look oem if thats what you want, is this vinyl and leather dye stuff. thats what im doing. my dad says he did it to his old mustangs tan interior>black and it looked oem.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Where ya get it? Autozone/Pep Boys sell it?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im sure they do. my dad says napa, schucks will have it but i've never seen em (never really looked either) i know jcwhitney has it though. its like $15 for a 'normal spraypaint size can' maybe less than $15. i dont remember. i can find the code if you're interested. the page is folded on the jcwhitney catalogue in my car


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

www.eastwoodcompany.com


----------

